# 2 Samuel 12:14 -- forgiven but still paying the consequences



## Mr. Bultitude (Jan 6, 2014)

[BIBLE]2 Samuel 12:13-14[/BIBLE]

Bob Deffinbaugh says:



> The purpose for the death of this child was not to punish David. The appropriate punishment for David's sins under the law would have been the death penalty. Nathan has not given David news of a reduced sentence, but of complete forgiveness, because the guilt and punishment for his sins had been “taken away” (12:13). The purpose for this child's death was instructive. It was meant to silence any blasphemy on the part of the “enemies of God.” Lest any might wrongly conclude that Israel's God was oblivious to David's sin in the breaking of God's law, God made it apparent that He would not wink at sin, even the sin of a man after His own heart. The death of David's son was an object lesson to the enemies of God.



I'm finding this a little hard to wrap my mind around, but every time I try to write out a specific question, I can't seem to figure out my trouble.

And I guess I've seen this principle at work in my own life. Recently, someone I know wanted to get someone to cover her shift in order to go to a social event, wasn't able to, and finally lied to the manager that she "didn't know if I can find a ride tomorrow." The manager ended up crying, my friend felt awful and guilty, her friend who was hosting the event and had advised her to lie felt terrible... The lie wasn't discovered (someone ended up covering her shift after all without knowing of the aforementioned phone call) but we concluded that this was an instance of grace -- God allowed us to clearly see the destructive nature of the lie. He didn't have to, he doesn't always, and it would be a stretch to call it "punishment" this particular time, but it sure did make us wary of the temptation toward deceit. Obviously this is much less severe than the Biblical example, but still.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 8, 2014)

Our sin does have consequences and there can be so much despair in coming to terms with that. We are constantly sinning. God has removed the judicial aspect of those consequences in Christ. His chastening is now a blessing and not a curse. He chastens to draw us near to Him, not to push us away. One of the the things I find most comforting with regard to David's life is the way you can trace His increasing conformity to Christ's death (as when Absalom chases him from the city, and he is a type of Christ) in the very consequences of his sin. It may have ben a comfort many years later for Christ to retrace David's steps and use his words. The union with Christ was not shattered but only intensified by the consequences of his sin: a sin Christ paid for.


----------



## clark thompson (Jan 8, 2014)

Being forgiven does not mean we will not have to deal with results of are actions but means we will not be judged for are actions. For example if someone is getting drunk all the time and come to the Lord they will be forgiven of there past sins but they still may have damage to due to the drinking.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 8, 2014)

It was helpful to me to understand the forgiveness is the restoration of a cordial relationship. It does not mean no consequences, and it does not mean that the offender will be trusted thereafter. If I have forgiven someone, I can relate in a friendly way without having the ghost of the offense always being a barrier between us. A girl who used to do housework for me tried to steal my binoculars. I fired her. Now she gets rides into town with us sometimes, and she went to the hospital with me as my attendant when I was hospitalized. My relationship with her is entirely friendly. But I know better than to let her in the house.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jan 8, 2014)

Mary,

I was reading the OP's post and the responses, and I read yours and tend to agree with you. 

It touches closely a situation that I am dealing with right now. I won't mention the particulars, but I was just wondering. Do you think that in the situation you reference with your former housekeeper that the trust will ever be regained to where you can have that intimate, let-you-back-in-my-house kind of relationship once more? I could be missing something here in my thought process, but after forgiving us of our sins and cleansing us from all unrighteousness, doesn't Christ bring us back into full fellowship with Him and restore us to our previous place? I'm drawing here from texts like Luke 15:11-32 and 1 John 1:9 - 2:5.

Please understand that in no way am I asserting that the abused or victim should immediately trust the offender right away, or that there needs to be a quick turnaround, or that they just need to "get over it" or anything like that. I am just wondering about the true nature of forgiveness and trust, and if the real goal is for us to restore one another as Christ restores us. 

Moderators and admins I think I am still on topic. If not, please let me know as it is not my intention to derail. Thanks. 

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 8, 2014)

We are chastised for our sin in order to bring us on in sanctification.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 8, 2014)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Mary,
> 
> I was reading the OP's post and the responses, and I read yours and tend to agree with you.
> 
> ...




If having Ethiopians in our house happened regularly, then I think she should be restored and admitted, as part of the forgiveness. As a matter of fact, because of the local culture being so theiving, and because it is so difficult to replace stolen items locally, Ethiopians are almost never in our house. We meet with them and interact with them elsewhere. We built a separate school house where I teach English and do discipleship, with better security than in our home. Being in the house to work or visit is an unusual privilege. My husband never employs anyone inside. Once in a while he invites a church leader to talk with him in the living room, but does not leave him unwatched. I now have 2 girls, sisters, who are permitted to work inside while I'm working near them. They both have a lot to lose if they betray trust. Whenever they leave they have to say "I did not steal anything." They know that I can tell if they lie. This has gone on for about a year; so far nothing has gone missing. 

As an aside, off-subject, it amazes me how the local church is so godly in terms of willingly suffering to evangelize, in terms of enduring beatings (in M areas) and imprisonment for the gospel without compromising, and yet every single person (almost) will steal if given half a chance. Stealing objects, embezzling development funds, every kind of fraud is acceptable. This behavior is not incompatible with church office. I'm working on this with my students. The adults are probably hopeless.


----------

